

The Will To Slow Down - dottertrotter
http://litlift.com/the-will-to-slow-down

======
dottertrotter
Every time I go to start a new project I have the dilemma of wanting to try
something new, while at the same time wanting to produce something quickly.
This is my take on how it's affecting my current project.

